# Doc's Book on the Breed



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Let me preface this post by saying that I consider Doc a friend, though I have never met him personally. And in the past, I think he has brought some good insights on some aspects of the breed that have faded over the years. 
Having said that, I did not know that Doc had written a book on the breed until a couple of weeks ago from one of these threads. I don't post much anymore, and I remember mention of him planning to write a book, but didn't realize he actually wrote one until recently. I have not read the book, or even know where to acquire one, though recently I was informed I would be sent a copy. 
So I don't have a clue what is in the book, and though I have respect for Doc's knowledge, as most old timers on this forum know, I pretty much have beliefs on the breed shaped by my own research and experience. I consider Carmen Duggan, a friend and mentor in terms of bloodlines and health. 
My point is that since I have no idea what is in this book or the format of the book, the book is neither endorsed or condemned by me. 
I write this post, because I have contacted quite often in recent weeks asking for me to explain, justify, or refute aspects of this book.....since I have no knowledge of the contents of this book, I can't do any of them.
Just wanted to clear things up, so people won't expect my perspective at this point.....Thank You.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

read the book --- see if Held Ritterberg's pedigree gives you the collywobbles collywobbles: definition of collywobbles in Oxford dictionary (British & World English)

in case you don't know this quaint English term .


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What gives me the collywobbles is how much that dog was bred.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how much does not matter as how well , and if there were benefits.

qualify your statement .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how much --- pedigree data base lists 36 over his lifetime - make that 9 breeding (questimate ) years , that is 4 per year . That is moderate for a MALE . He was valuable in the haus Iris breedings . 

Canto Wienerau on the other hand , dead at 4 years, so theoretically 2 breeding years sired 58 litters , at least those listed mothers on PDB.

Lance of Fran Jo , on the pedigree data base provides 111 listed mothers - 111 breedings over his lifetime .

Bernd Lierberg 89 breedings.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't get the animosity or controversy over Doc's book.

If you don't like him or disagree with his vision or breedings don't buy the book.

<shrug> I really don't get it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Betty said:


> I don't get the animosity or controversy over Doc's book.
> 
> If you don't like him or disagree with his vision or breedings don't buy the book.
> 
> <shrug> I really don't get it.


How do you know if you agree/disagree with him if you don't buy the book and read it?

Which is where the issue lies...the book is written like a non-fiction book, but it has so much opinion in it that its almost disgusting. I don't really care about "educated" people reading the book, they have their own opinions already and have other sources that they will compare what he wrote to what they've read already. The problem is when new people pick up the book, read it, and think that it's the 100% truth on GSD.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

martemchik said:


> How do you know if you agree/disagree with him if you don't buy the book and read it?
> 
> Which is where the issue lies...the book is written like a non-fiction book, but it has so much opinion in it that its almost disgusting. I don't really care about "educated" people reading the book, they have their own opinions already and have other sources that they will compare what he wrote to what they've read already. The problem is when new people pick up the book, read it, and think that it's the 100% truth on GSD.



Please note that I said dislike him or his vision or beliefs, not if one liked or disliked the book after reading it. 

Seems like there is a lot of petty vindictiveness expressed when every his book is brought up. If I remember correctly by people that said they had no intention of reading the book.

I pity anyone that picks up any one book on training, a breed of dog, or hang gliding and thinks that that first book they have read is the bible of the subject


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When he's naming names in said book, there is a reason to do a disclaimer. I doubt those that were named were told up front about that.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Seems like there is a lot of petty vindictiveness expressed when every his book is brought up. If I remember correctly by people that said they had no intention of reading the book.


 Funny you should say that Betty. His book is loaded with exactly that...petty, mean-spirited, vindictive comments that appear to be designed to get even with the people on this board who hold a different opinion than his. It is wildly inaccurate in it's portrayal of SchH and the people who train in it..... and everyone else who isn't breeding "old-fashioned" dogs. 

Normally I wouldn't even say a word but somehow, I am mentioned as a source for the book. Like Cliff, never was asked for input, never was told there was a book or that my name would be used as somewhat of a stamp of approval. 

I was contacted and told my copy was on the way and that "toes were stepped on". Hardly...far worse, due to the dishonesty in the book and claims that are simply outrageous and disgusting in what they are asking people to believe is the intent of the people who do not agree with the authors.

I have always been respectful to Doc and have even defended him when I thought people were being a tad too rude. However, what is in that book makes the character of the authors more than clear to me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reflections-From-the-Dog-House/1460301504209709 
anyone who's read this should share their reviews here... to be fair and balanced


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Two people wrote the book. That's all I can say without being snuffed off the forum. No one on this forum knows which writer wrote what. PM me and I will answer your questions because I can not comment in a thread per The Moderators.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I have started reading the book. I am having trouble because the font is so small, I can only read a little at a time. But from what I have read so far I love it!!! Very informative.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL...This place is always good for a laugh..


----------

